# Strange USB Printer Behavior

## c65hsk

I reconfigured my sound system this morning, and the USB printer stopped working.  Eventually, I found the problem: the printer is now at /dev/lp0, which according to CUPS is a parallel printer, not a USB printer.  I set the interface (in kcontrol) to parallel:/dev/lp0 and it works fine.

Has anyone else had this problem?

---------------------------------------------

Kernel: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

nForce2 chipset

GeForce4 MX440

----------

## lesu

Thank you.

My printer stoped working after I abort a printing job.

I reconfigured cups and the printer is now also at "usb:/dev/lp0", this is very strange, because it works at "usb:/dev/usb_printer" before.

How you found that the printer is now available at /dev/lp0?

----------

## c65hsk

 *lesu wrote:*   

> Thank you.
> 
> My printer stoped working after I abort a printing job.
> 
> I reconfigured cups and the printer is now also at "usb:/dev/lp0", this is very strange, because it works at "usb:/dev/usb_printer" before.
> ...

 

```
ls /dev/* | grep lp
```

This finds anything in the /dev directory, or any directory on level lower, that looks like a printer.

----------

